# Looking for a reputable Rat Breeder



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

I am currently seeking a rat(s) in the Colorado area except for Amy Cattery. Any suggestions? Any other breeders in Colorado?



Thanks!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Colorado is a huge state. Do you really mean youll drive anywhere in that region?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Michelle: Colorado Mountain Meadows Rattery Aurora CO USA 
Irene Twisted Tails Rattery Loveland CO USA 
Karen Hidden Haven Rattery H2R Colorado Springs CO USA 
Debra Barlow Flat Iron Rattery Boulder CO USA 
Karen Stanley Shinkelydinks Sunrise Rats Colorado Springs CO USA 
Kym New Beginnings Rattery Colorado Springs CO USA


----------



## Snowwhite (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

